# Aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhh !!!



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

It seems like for the last 4 - 6 weeks, every time I have the TV (television) on, there is some shocking news about Britney and/or Paris Hilton. WHO CARES







?!?!!!

Nobody that I know is sitting on the edge of their seat, waiting, fraught with anticipation as to whether Britney decided, today, to wear underwear or not. It seems that the only people who do care are the Hollywood Press. Isn't this just another example of the network executives force feeding us information that we don't want?

Now, I'll admit that maybe the TV has been on lately more than it should, and all I have to do is turn it off ... but hey, I'm in Oregon ... it's been raining







(alot), and it's dark by 4:30 .
I might expect to see a story about her once in awhile on the "Hollywood News" type shows, but they are even airing stories about her on the local news. Again, who cares ??? Is that "News" ?

Britney's pregnant.
Britney's not pregnant.
Britney looks pregnant.
Could Britney be pregnant?
Britney's getting married.
Britney's not getting married.
If Britney were to get married, who would she marry?
Britney has a boyfriend, maybe she'll marry him.
Oh the Joy!!! Britney IS pregnant and she IS getting married.
Look







! Britney had a baby! 
Oh no, the "Happy couple" doesn't look very happy








Britney has a new friend. She's named after a city, and has more money than ......... uh, ... everyone.
Britney and her friend went to a nightclub, and danced.
Uh oh. Britney was seen in public wearing a dress, without any underwear.








Britney and Paris went shopping for underwear .......... and purchased some as well!
I know, let's interview the man in the underwear store and maybe he'll show us what type, color, shape, and (oooh) perhaps the size of underwear that Britney reortedly may have been seen recently purchasing.
Whew, we can all sleep at night now. Britney WAS seen in public, and we have confirmation of the presence of underwear.
Isn't this pretty. It's Britneys' Christmas tree. It's better than your Christmas tree because, well ..... it's in Britneys house. Britney lives there, with her new baby, but not her new husband, we don't like him very much anymore. Britney







kicked him out.
Let's see what Britney is doing for New Years'. 
Yes. Britney did celebrate New Years. See how much fun Britney had.

If you actually read all of this, then maybe it's raining and dark by 4:30 where you are too.

I can't wait to see what Britney will be wearing for President's Day next month


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You forgot one...

Spears falls asleep in Vegas nightclub 

Now that's what I call headline news!








I agree...who gives a rat's @$$!


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

Yeah, I thought she was going places, but, the only place I see shes headed is down the drain, to bad.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Its the world we live in. She can do anything and make the news. BLAH!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I


> can't wait to see what Britney will be wearing for President's Day next month


I'd rather see what Britney *isn't* wearing!









Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

mswalt said:


> I
> 
> 
> > can't wait to see what Britney will be wearing for President's Day next month
> ...

















Now Now Mark


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I
> 
> 
> > can't wait to see what Britney will be wearing for President's Day next month
> ...


I heard you can buy pictures of her NOT wearing underwear on Ebay...
















Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> I
> 
> 
> > can't wait to see what Britney will be wearing for President's Day next month
> ...


I heard you can buy pictures of her NOT wearing underwear on Ebay...
















Steve
[/quote]

Yeah that GREAT Steve thanks for bringing that up


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I
> 
> 
> > can't wait to see what Britney will be wearing for President's Day next month
> ...


I heard you can buy pictures of her NOT wearing underwear on Ebay...
















Steve
[/quote]

Yeah that GREAT Steve thanks for bringing that up








[/quote]
No problem Tami.............would you like a link to the Ebay auction??
















You know I always try to help when I can...









Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> name='huntr70' date='Jan 3 2007, 07:21 AM' post='175715']
> 
> No problem Tami.............would you like a link to the Ebay auction??
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

those pictures are available for free. You don't have to buy them on EBay.

Just trying to help,

Reverie

Not that I actually Looked at the pictures :whistling


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tami

Now that smilie made my day. Thanks

I will be in Vegas next month. Does anyone want her autograph?

Thor


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I like the way the boys are thinking this morning.........









Come on.....Even People Magazine had the upskirt shots.....









Now, even I am spending too much time in the Doctor's office..........









The media has to have someone to pick on. This has happened for generations. She is certainly no the first......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And to think Outbackers was the only place I did not see a Britney headline







All good things must end..........


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> And to think Outbackers was the only place I did not see a Britney headline


And, if she gets any shorter skirts or more risque clothing altogether, you won't see any Britney *hem line*, either!

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> And to think Outbackers was the only place I did not see a Britney headline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just what I was thinking too, John. BUt, yanno. It all sounds so different reading it on OB.com. Maybe Ms. Spears' press folks got ahold of that recipe for PDX_Doug's keyboard elixir spray


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor said:


> Tami
> 
> Now that smilie made my day. Thanks
> 
> Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

She has become a great role model for my daughters......of what NOT to do with your life, and the consequences of making bad decisions.

She is truly a sad case and lost soul right now.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> And to think Outbackers was the only place I did not see a Britney headline :whistling: All good things must end..........


Sorry.

I just thought that this was another prime example of how screwed up the media is, and how they decide for us what's news, and what isn't.

Last week I saw a TV news article about some model/actress person eating a sandwich! Is that worthy of airtime? Here's a headliner - I've eaten a sandwich almost everyday (on average) for the last 40ish , I mean 29 years. How about some recognition for me!

OK, maybe that's enough ...

We now return you to your regularly scheduled Outbacker.com topics, including, but not limited to camping, eating, drinking, hiking, fishing, drinking, quality time with loved ones, trees, fresh air, drinking, campfires, swimming, biking, drinking, and ........ oh yes, camping.

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> She has become a great role model for my daughters......of what NOT to do with your life, and the consequences of making bad decisions.
> 
> She is truly a sad case and lost soul right now.


How true, how true. And the sad part of it all is, she could have been such a good role model.

Mark


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I just have to add one more thing. Both Brittany and Paris are the biggest skanks in the world and if my son ever wants to put a poster of a similar skank on his bedroom wall I will kill him.

Glad I came to Outbackers.com to get that off my shoulders.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

NJMikeC said:


> I just have to add one more thing. Both Brittany and Paris are the biggest skanks in the world and if my son ever wants to put a poster of a similar skank on his bedroom wall I will kill him.
> 
> Glad I came to Outbackers.com to get that off my shoulders.


Come on Mike,
Don't hold back, tell us how you really feel


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I think this is probably the best thread I have seen around here in a while.........


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just goes to show you that even a former Mouseketeer can fall into the fast lane life of a rock star
















I kind of agree with Mike, my daughter listens to some of her songs, but only the very first CD she put out....the others are trash.

Maybe she can team up with Michael Jackson and dangle their kids off balconies somewhere









Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Maybe she can team up with Michael Jackson and dangle their kids off balconies somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!! 














with tears streaming down my face


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

California Jim said:


> She has become a great role model for my daughters......of what NOT to do with your life, and the consequences of making bad decisions.
> 
> She is truly a sad case and lost soul right now.


EXACTLY, but I prefer her best buddy Paris. All the possible advantages that money can buy, and she's famous for what......(actually I'm not sure). The ultimate failure







.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

I agree she is not the role model I would like my daughters to have. It doesn't help that the news media in this country only reports on NEGATIVE things no way anything good is ever going on right.

Scott


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Who is Britney Spears ? My Dad had a few Brittney Spaniels, Great hunters.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > And to think Outbackers was the only place I did not see a Britney headline
> 
> 
> And, if she gets any shorter skirts or more risque clothing altogether, you won't see any Britney *hem line*, either!
> ...


her skirts gets any shorter it's going to be a shirt.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I think the two of them (brittany and paris) are trying to make a new standard for Trailer Trash!
How can you tell if your a *******?
Your 14 year old daughter is smoking at the dinner table in front of her kids!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

OMG! You guys are killing me! Thanks for the laughs.

Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

"Hit me baby, One more time.............................................."


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

.........As the sun sets quietly over the next Outbackers rally, a distinct sound is heard filtering through the trees...........



Highlander96 said:


> "Hit me baby, One more time.............................................."


............It is Tim, singing in the shower to his favorite tune............































.......the best part is, Michelle obliges him, and nails him.......one more time!!!!

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> "Hit me baby, One more time.............................................."


............It is Tim, singing in the shower to his favorite tune............































.......the best part is, Michelle obliges him, and nails him.......one more time!!!!

Steve
[/quote]

OOOOOOOOOO Steve









Tami


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> "Hit me baby, One more time.............................................."


............It is Tim, singing in the shower to his favorite tune............































.......the best part is, Michelle obliges him, and nails him.......one more time!!!!

Steve
[/quote]

Is this "nails" meaning punches him, or "nails" meaning. . . well, you know?
















Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Darlene!!

LOLOL!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Dar,

Next time you are on Harford Road.....Stop by and I will show you my three foot long Fraternity Paddle. It even has a few holes drilled in it to reduce wind resistance.

Thank you ma'am, may I have another.........?










Tim


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll be by this weekend then! Can't wait to see the smile on Michelle's face

Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> Dar,
> 
> Next time you are on Harford Road.....Stop by and I will show you my three foot long Fraternity Paddle. It even has a few holes drilled in it to reduce wind resistance.
> 
> ...


Yea,....cause wind resistant is really important to remove when smacking some pledge around.


----------

